# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Trenbolone Acetate Color

## Fantomg

Anyone had any experience with legitmate "Tren A" that was light to moderate yellow in color? - All that I've seen has been golden yellow to light or darker brown. Dosed at 150mgs/ml, I assumed it would have come out much darker.

----------


## SuperK

Some comes dark, some comes light. I've had both and both worked well. People will tell you the darker the longer it was cooked, that may be true but it will still work.

----------


## Fantomg

Thanks SuperK, I had just started the night sweating so I was a little relieved of my suspicions. But having so many UGL's disappear in the recent years had me finding myself securing new ones and that always brings the pessimist out in me in the beginning.

----------

